# Renault Names Nissan Americas Boss Carlos Tavares as new COO



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Carlos Tavares has been appointed Renault's new Chief Operating Officer. As of July 1, Tavares will oversee Renault's growth strategy focused on developing electric vehicles and new markets. He has replaced Patrick Pelata, who resigned in April following a case of alleged industrial espionage which turned into a fraud investigation.

Carlos Tavares, 53, a Portugues national, fluent in both English and French, spent 23 years at Renault in engineering and program management roles before moving to Nissan in 2004.

Carlos Ghosn, Renault and Nissan Chief Executive, said in a statement: "His talent and experience will be key strengths for Renault and for all its employees as we go into the first year of our Renault 2016 Drive the Change program."

More: *Renault Names Nissan Americas Boss Carlos Tavares as new COO* on AutoGuide.com


----------

